

HSBC severs links with firm behind Bitcoin fund - sjcsjc
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-jersey-30261976

======
waterlesscloud
>Jersey-based hedge fund Global Advisors (GA) claims the bank (HSBC) was
worried about "money laundering risk".

LOL. What, risk of losing laundering market share?

[http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/01/17/us-hsbc-
moneylaund...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/01/17/us-hsbc-
moneylaundering-exclusive-idUSBREA0G1KQ20140117)

